# Wismec RX200S



## MorneW (5/5/16)

Reuleaux RX200S
0.96inch Large Screen Display
200W High Power Output
Variable Temperature Control with Upgradeable Firmware
Stainless Steel Thread & Spring Connector
Three Replaceable Cells & Magnetic Back Cover
Product Introduction
Reuleaux RX200S, another innovative version of Reuleaux series, still features the unique exterior design and variable temperature control function. In addition to the high power output of 200W, the improved 0.96inch OLED screen which presents all parameters more clearly is a bright spot of the device. Also, the upgradeable firmware will enable your device always up to date.















Parameter
Size: 50.0*40.0*84.0mm
Thread Type: 510 spring loaded thread
Cell type: High-rate 18650 cell (discharging current should be above 25A)
Output Mode: VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR Mode
Output Wattage: 1-200W
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.5ohm for TC modes
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode
Temperature Range: 100-315°C/ 200-600°F (TC modes)
Main Features
Brand-new Interface with 0.96inch Large Display Scree: The user-serviceable interface with switchable battery indicator will bring you unexpected convenience. And the 0.96inch OLED screen presents all parameters fully and clearly.





200W High Power Output with Temperature Control System: Powered by three 18650 cells, the device can reach the 200W maximum output. The optional VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR mode will provide you with wonderful vaping enjoyment.





Unique Outlook of Reuleaux Series: The unique irregular shape makes the device much fashionable in your hand.




Stainless Steel Thread and Spring Connector: The exquisite stainless steel spring loaded 510 connector makes the device much wear-resisting and adaptable.




Reverse Polarity Protection: Reverse polarity protection is effectively achieved by the application of special battery anti reverse circuit in the circuit board.







Upgradeable Firmware: You can upgrade the firmware through the micro USB port. And the upgradeable firmware will make the device always up to date.







Charging
It is better to take out the cells and charge them through external charger.
Moreover, it can also be charged via USB cable.














Standard Configuration:

1*Reuleaux RX200S (no cells)
1*USB Cable
1*User Manual
1*Warning Card
© 2015 WISMEC. All Rights Reserved.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/5/16)

Looks good, liking that new screen !


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Wonder what the price premium will be. A good purchase for someone without an RX200 in their arsenal , but I wouldnt go through the hassle of selling my regular RX200 for this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (5/5/16)

Ai, looks like I will be spending money again...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stevape;) (5/5/16)

Looking Good Seems like one of the companies that listens to what the people want and actually does something about it


----------



## Cruzz_33 (5/5/16)

Almost looks like they had plenty dna 200 chassis and just changed the front panel and brought an updated rx 200 board

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

I am obviously missing the hype of this one....


----------



## Cruzz_33 (5/5/16)

@brotiform I just sold mine for a great price so that is why I'm enjoying this. 
If I hadn't sold it already I would feel the same way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

@Cruzz_33 , fair enough


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/5/16)

Love it when I see updates to such a good mod, but I am not sure I would buy one just because of these changes.


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/16)

Wow this is beyond stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (5/5/16)

Yoh...wish I could just cut myself off from the internet until I legitimately need a new mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## salmaan (5/5/16)

Another reason to buy an Rx 
Similar screen to the evic Vtc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape101 (10/5/16)

How much and what shops in Cape Town are gonna have them ??


----------



## Kamiel (10/5/16)

Pass.

It took 3 months for my RX200 to get here. THREE MONTHS. I ordered it on release and was like the last person to get one. Suffice it to say, I'm not going to buy another.

Still, great to see it's going strong. The best mod....... in the world - and with the same design too. It's like the Porsche 911 of vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Vape101 said:


> How much and what shops in Cape Town are gonna have them ??



Hi @Vape 101 , if you would like responses directly from vendors, please start a thread in the "who has stock" subforum. Many thanks


----------



## Mark121m (11/5/16)

wicked Mod with a larger screen,
ive been interested in a RX for awhile now.


----------



## Dubz (14/5/16)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (14/5/16)

I loved my rx200. But the weight started to irritate me. Will prob still get one of these for at home.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NYRAD (14/5/16)

Its so pretty lol but ive got a rx200 so no real point to this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/5/16)

I have a RX. But just like most of us. Another one can't hurt. Definitely getting it. But seriously, is a puff counter that hard to add?


----------



## Dubz (14/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I have a RX. But just like most of us. Another one can't hurt. Definitely getting it. But seriously, is a puff counter that hard to add?


It does have a puff counter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/5/16)

Dubz said:


> It does have a puff counter.


----------



## brotiform (15/5/16)

Puff counter is a gimmick imho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Puff counter is a gimmick imho


I like gimmicks


----------



## Sharief623 (18/5/16)

Sir vape has in stock now. R1070 GOOD PRICE


----------



## Zacdaniel (20/5/16)

Gimmicks sale products in this industry.
Seen it over and over.


----------



## mad_hatter (20/5/16)

Zacdaniel said:


> Gimmicks sale products in this industry.
> Seen it over and over.


lol what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

Does this have the same mouse ear sized 510 connector as the standard rx200? Bought the rx200 as my first upgrade and basically wasted the cash on a new tank as it wont fit.


----------



## Dubz (25/6/16)

New Colours...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## brotiform (25/6/16)

Need!!!


----------



## Boktiet (25/6/16)

Typical, 3 weeks after my purchase of one new colours come out...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (25/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Typical, 3 weeks after my purchase of one new colours come out...lol


I know the feeling bud. It's terrible however my impatience for what I want takes over and you know the feeling - I WANT IT NOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (26/6/16)

@Crockett why a dislike on my post about the new colours for the RX200s? It's not my fault that new colours are available...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ugi (26/6/16)

Update available Roloids...rx200s


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/16)

Ugi said:


> Update available Roloids...rx200s


Heh?


----------



## zadiac (26/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Heh?



Roloids = people who use Rolos

as in Reonauts = people who use Reos 

Although, I think Rolonauts would be better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Roloids = people who use Rolos
> 
> as in Reonauts = people who use Reos
> 
> Although, I think Rolonauts would be better


Haha, ok I guess that sounds plausible 

I've owned a DNA200, a RX200 and now a RX200S, So....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Crockett (26/6/16)

@Dubz OMG, I'm so sorry. To tell the truth, I don't even remember rating this at all. Turned it into a like instead. I'm sure that's what I must've meant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90 (26/6/16)

hi everybody.
im getting this mod this week.
i wanna put a serpent mini on it. but im not sure if it will sit flush with the mod.
anybody know if it will fit fine?
i know it sounds like a weird combo. but at first i was ganna get an avo 24. but i been loving what i been reading about the serpent and and i wanna put a 316l fused clapton in it.


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Keen to know if this new 200s can balance charge via the mini usb port , coz the standard 200 cant at all , even though it says it does


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/6/16)

Jono90 said:


> hi everybody.
> im getting this mod this week.
> i wanna put a serpent mini on it. but im not sure if it will sit flush with the mod.
> anybody know if it will fit fine?
> i know it sounds like a weird combo. but at first i was ganna get an avo 24. but i been loving what i been reading about the serpent and and i wanna put a 316l fused clapton in it.



According to this chart there's barely anything that will sit 100% flush.

http://www.djlsbvapes.com/510-connectors-length/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (26/6/16)

well from what i have seen in videos it should sit ok. 
i got a rx200 with a tornado. so i could just swop.
ill upload pics when i get it


----------



## Boktiet (27/6/16)

Zucas said:


> Keen to know if this new 200s can balance charge via the mini usb port , coz the standard 200 cant at all , even though it says it does


I am only buying my charger this week so have been using the mod to charge. Had no issues and batteries seem to have been balance charged. Takes FOREVER though.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/6/16)

That blue, i need me one!


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

I heard the new update allows logos


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Wish I waited for the black and white Rx200s. Looks crazy


----------

